# Burton vs Arcteryx outerwear



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

If I were in the market I would probably go for the Volcom Guide or Guch Jacket(both 3L gore tex, the Guch is stretch gore tex) and the Rain GTX bibs. I already have 3L Jacket and Bibs but with all the steep sales from the season being cut short it has been tempting.


----------



## miaoian (May 4, 2020)

taco tuesday said:


> If I were in the market I would probably go for the Volcom Guide or Guch Jacket(both 3L gore tex, the Guch is stretch gore tex) and the Rain GTX bibs. I already have 3L Jacket and Bibs but with all the steep sales from the season being cut short it has been tempting.


i found these 2 styles from Volcom for 50% off (guch set ~$700 cad), but also found Arcteryx 40% off and I am able to get Hover gtx pro 50% off so thats why i am indecisive..
Burton hover ~$750 and arcteryx is ~$900 both gtx pro


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd go Arc'teryx all the way. I've had the highest end of Volcom, TDS 3L Guide Jacket and Pants and it quickly started to wear out after less than 20 days of riding. Zippers started to deteriorate, ankle areas, just didn't like the quality at all. I loved the ziptech, but not worth the high end price. Burton a bit of the same, but not as much.

I have Sabre pants and the Sidewinder jacket and it's bomb proof. Won't look at other brands even though Patagonia has lifetime warranty and their gear is pretty great as well.


----------



## mnmwyo (Sep 7, 2019)

Burton, without hesitation. Snowboard specific design and function, top notch quality, the best warranty and repair in the business. The cuffs were coming unsewn my my Burton AK pants after about 200 days of riding. I sent them in for repair. They said they were not repairable and offered my a new pair! Sweet! Function, style, service. Go with Burton.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

AK and Arcteryx are both killer gear, I have AK pants and Arcteryx Sidewinder Jackets, I have a Sidewinder that’s 15+ years old and is still in killer shape, I don’t hesitate to fly through branches/limbs and up here in the PNW we have some huge limbs. I didn’t need a new jacket but my buddies son was working at Arcteryx and said we could buy up to $4600 no tax or shipping worth of gear 50% off using his employee number, I couldn’t pass that deal up so I ordered another Sidewinder which is still a strong, dry, super light, comfortable fit jacket. Since I had $4200 left to purchase stuff I told all my buddies and hocked them up with bibs, jackets, gloves, baselayers xmas came early for us.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Arcterxy is top of the line outerwear, worth every penny, but not snowboard-specific. 

FlyLow Baker bibs and Lab Coat my go to. Most durable products on the market bar none.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Arcterxy makes top of the line outdoor products. But... something to consider is.. if you wear a helmet, and on the extra cold, windy days, certain hoods don't fit over the helmet. That was the case with my North Face shell.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Arcterxy makes top of the line outdoor products. But... something to consider is.. if you wear a helmet, and on the extra cold, windy days, certain hoods don't fit over the helmet. That was the case with my North Face shell.


Arcteryx have the best helmet compatible hoods I've ever used, hands down. I'm fairly certain they don't make a single shell that isn't helmet compatible, and I believe my Beta AR has 3 way adjustment for the perfect fit. I've never had another hood that I can wear so comfortably over a bare head in the rain and adjust so it stays in place and out of my way, or works well with a hat, or works fantastically with a helmet. 

But that said I don't snowboard in my Beta unless I know it's going to be wet. Kept me bone dry and very well protected on many hiking, camping and biking missions though!


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

mnmwyo said:


> Burton, without hesitation. Snowboard specific design and function, top notch quality, the best warranty and repair in the business. The cuffs were coming unsewn my my Burton AK pants after about 200 days of riding. I sent them in for repair. They said they were not repairable and offered my a new pair! Sweet! Function, style, service. Go with Burton.


Are the AK pants tru to size? I just purchased Flylow Chemical pants in size L and they fit very well. Wanted to compare them to the AK pants.


----------



## mcim29 (Jan 9, 2021)

zirkel said:


> Arcterxy is top of the line outerwear, worth every penny, but not snowboard-specific.
> 
> FlyLow Baker bibs and Lab Coat my go to. Most durable products on the market bar none.


Hello, I just purchased a pair of Flylow Chemical pants in size L. for snowboarding. I really couldn’t pass these up since I got them for 50% off. They seem extremely solid. Looking for a shell jacket now. Thinking of AK or Flylow.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You won’t be bummed on either, personally sway towards AK for riding as I like the in hand feel and fits better. If you’re out there mountaineering or splitting a lot then Arcteryx, Pataguchi, or the new TNF Futurelight shiz.


----------



## mnmwyo (Sep 7, 2019)

mcim29 said:


> Are the AK pants tru to size? I just purchased Flylow Chemical pants in size L and they fit very well. Wanted to compare them to the AK pants.


Yes, the AK pants are true to size


----------



## boogie (11 mo ago)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> AK and Arcteryx are both killer gear, I have AK pants and Arcteryx Sidewinder Jackets, I have a Sidewinder that’s 15+ years old and is still in killer shape, I don’t hesitate to fly through branches/limbs and up here in the PNW we have some huge limbs. I didn’t need a new jacket but my buddies son was working at Arcteryx and said we could buy up to $4600 no tax or shipping worth of gear 50% off using his employee number, I couldn’t pass that deal up so I ordered another Sidewinder which is still a strong, dry, super light, comfortable fit jacket. Since I had $4200 left to purchase stuff I told all my buddies and hocked them up with bibs, jackets, gloves, baselayers xmas came early for us.


I need a buddy like that!


----------



## justonwo (Jan 20, 2011)

mcim29 said:


> Are the AK pants tru to size? I just purchased Flylow Chemical pants in size L and they fit very well. Wanted to compare them to the AK pants.


Hmmm. My old Burton Outland stuff from the 90s was all medium. And most of my clothes are medium. I was surprised that I needed a small for my new AK stuff.


----------



## DJ_Dup (8 mo ago)

Arcteryx is great, top quality, but not snowboard orientated...
Arcyeryx is great for mountainering or splitboarding. For resort riding, you might be better of with something more snowboard specific


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

DJ_Dup said:


> Arcteryx is great, top quality, but not snowboard orientated...
> Arcyeryx is great for mountainering or splitboarding. *For resort riding, you might be better of with something more snowboard specific*


Why and what do you mean when you say 'more snowboard specific'?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

kieloa said:


> Why and what do you mean when you say 'more snowboard specific'?


Imo it looks a bit weird ski pants when riding a snowboard due to the cut. I find baggier gear more comfortable too for snowboarding. I do love arcteryx stuff though. A2b tshirts are the best.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Years ago when I tried to fit my body into Arcteryx outerwear, I found them to be short/wide in torso and impossibly long in the arms. That was the Sidewinder jacket. Pants fit wrong, too, tight in the crotch and too long in the inseams. I have since accepted I am not cut like a Canadian mountaineering He-man.


----------



## jorgo (7 mo ago)

Anyone who has Arcteryx sabre or similar jackets in here? Would you mind listing size and measurements? Cant find anything online! Zip length and pit to pit?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

justonwo said:


> Hmmm. My old Burton Outland stuff from the 90s was all medium. And most of my clothes are medium. I was surprised that I needed a small for my new AK stuff.


We've found this as well. My wife (50kg/162cm) had a '14 [ak] Embark in Size S and it fitted absolutely perfectly. Grabbed a '21 Embark online and it was waaaay too long in arms and slightly bigger in the body compared with prior cut. She had to downsize to XS now which fits pretty good.


----------



## Anditwasstillhot (3 mo ago)

Check out Trew, small company, excellent products, excellent customer service and reasonably priced.


----------



## philw (8 mo ago)

Snowboard clothing has had size inflation - what was Medium went to Small and is now Extra Small. That's true for both Burton AK and Arc, in my direct experience. 

We found Burton AK much more variable in their sizing to the extent that we dumped them for Arc pretty much precisely because random sizing is a pain. Try before you buy.

Norrona and 66 North are Northern European brands cut for ordinary sized people.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Most guides I have come across in North America wear Arcteryx. Guys at BF rocked the Volcom BF branded ones, and confirmed they had a say in design.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

philw said:


> Snowboard clothing has had size inflation - what was Medium went to Small and is now Extra Small. That's true for both Burton AK and Arc, in my direct experience.
> 
> We found Burton AK much more variable in their sizing to the extent that we dumped them for Arc pretty much precisely because random sizing is a pain. Try before you buy.
> 
> Norrona and 66 North are Northern European brands cut for ordinary sized people.


Sorry, does this mean that something marked "large" is now smaller, or that something that was once marked "large" is the same size but is now marked "medium" ?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Donutz said:


> Sorry, does this mean that something marked "large" is now smaller, or that something that was once marked "large" is the same size but is now marked "medium" ?


The 2nd....., trying to make an over sized/eaten public feel better inside.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Have worn arc'teryx and it's top of the line gear. Build quality is phenomenal. I have the burton ak gtx 3l hover stretch. It's the perfect shell for everything. Wrist gaiters are a must have for me. Pass pocket, ventilation, quick storage for skins. If I was doing it again I prob wouldn't do the stretch version though. It's lighter, easier to pack but that means it's thinner and less durable. I've put a few small cuts & nicks in the jacket from my edges when carrying my snowboard. Super frustrating but I still love that shell. Got the AK gtx 2l swash jacket this year for resort days. Insulation around the core for those 0 degree January mornings is a nice luxury when you're sitting on the lift


----------

